# Short notice weekend away/glasgow gailes only option



## Liverbirdie (Jun 5, 2013)

hello all,

8 of us are due to go to Ayrshire this Sunday from Liverpool, but we've had a late dropout.

At the moment we have two options available, as otherwise the lad will lose his deposit:-

2 nights in a guest house in Ayr

1 round at Prestwick Old (open course)

1 round at Western gailes (some rate the best on the west coast, and similar/better than Turnberry)

1 round at Glasgow gailes (another highly rated course)

We leave this Sunday, come back late on Tuesday. Me and scouser are going from the forum, plus some mates.

We all paid Â£260 for the above - It's available for Â£205.

If not that option, as we doubt we'll lose most of the money, we'll let someone have the Glasgow gailes round only for Â£40. I think the Glasgow gailes game is on the Sunday.

Other mates are asking around, so may go elsewhere, but doubtful.

Let me know of any interest.

No axe murderers need apply, unless their good at getting the ale in.


----------



## Val (Jun 5, 2013)

I can do the Gailes on Sunday if it comes to it but can't do the rest.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 5, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I can do the Gailes on Sunday if it comes to it but can't do the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Haggis v scouse I say


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I can do the Gailes on Sunday if it comes to it but can't do the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Mart, I'll see how the next 24 hours go, and if nothing on the other one, or if no takers from my mates ,mates, your in. Weather looks nice also.

If you and scouser want to have a "biggest sombrero" competition, that's up to you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I can do the Gailes on Sunday if it comes to it but can't do the rest.
		
Click to expand...

Hello Mart,

My mate is willing to go with this option, as he thinks it will be the only thing that we are still charged for.

We had a special price of Â£55,but itâ€™s your for Â£40 â€“ thanks, BTW.

Tee off is 3.00, Iâ€™ll be in touch.

LB


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			If you and scouser want to have a "biggest sombrero" competition, that's up to you.

Click to expand...

He's only giving ten shots..... I might struggle with this one.... He's a links player.... He's on home soil.... He knows the venue

Scouser the poor underdog again


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

Scouser said:



			He's only giving ten shots..... I might struggle with this one.... He's a links player.... He's on home soil.... He knows the venue

Scouser the poor underdog again
		
Click to expand...

Yep, and you couldn't be that jammy again, and this time you wouldn't be playing an over-confident, one-armed, hungover pie-eater.


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2013)

And I will have had a 4 hour journey... I will be buying the scouse


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, I'll see you Sunday. Any change pete drop me a text


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't go @ this late notice but is an area I am pretty interested in.

Looks like an incredibly good price, would be interested to know how you sorted for future reference??


----------



## Birchy (Jun 6, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			I can't go @ this late notice but is an area I am pretty interested in.

Looks like an incredibly good price, would be interested to know how you sorted for future reference??
		
Click to expand...

Theres something/an outing being worked on for next year so keep your eyes peeled mate :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			I can't go @ this late notice but is an area I am pretty interested in.

Looks like an incredibly good price, would be interested to know how you sorted for future reference??
		
Click to expand...

I made a slight mistake actually, it DIDN'T include the accomodation, that was an additional Â£56, but still a great deal overall. We already had good golf deals (twilight, fourball price etc), but we booked it all through the guest house in the end, and got even better deals.

The full total was Â£316 inc accomodation.


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			I made a slight mistake actually, it DIDN'T include the accomodation, that was an additional Â£56, but still a great deal overall. We already had good golf deals (twilight, fourball price etc), but we booked it all through the guest house in the end, and got even better deals.

The full total was Â£316 inc accomodation.
		
Click to expand...

what day and are u at the western?


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 6, 2013)

Don't think you'll be short of takers for this one LB.
Would love to do this trip sometime, look quality courses.
You say there's a trip in the offing for next year, Birchy ?
Will indeed watch this space :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

bigslice said:



			what day and are u at the western?
		
Click to expand...

The miller house, Ayr. The fella has sorted loads out for us, seems a nice chap.

Or is it hoose?  A nice establishment, or will we be in with 14 Bulgarian brickies?


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			The miller house, Ayr. The fella has sorted loads out for us, seems a nice chap.

Or is it hoose?  A nice establishment, or will we be in with 14 Bulgarian brickies?
		
Click to expand...

if the day is a secret don't tell me lol


----------



## Val (Jun 6, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			The miller house, Ayr. The fella has sorted loads out for us, seems a nice chap.

Or is it hoose?  A nice establishment, or will we be in with 14 Bulgarian brickies?
		
Click to expand...

I think Davys code was what day are you at WG as I'm sure he'll look to fill that slot


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I think Davys code was what day are you at WG as I'm sure he'll look to fill that slot
		
Click to expand...

not to fill the slot just out of interest, I love Scottish top 50 golf courses


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 6, 2013)

Valentino said:



			I think Davys code was what day are you at WG as I'm sure he'll look to fill that slot
		
Click to expand...

I did need a translation on that one, thanks Val. 

Although we aren't getting charged for that one and we can cancel, you would be more than welcome davy - from memory it wasÂ£85 but we may have even got it for Â£75 in the end.

We are also trying to stay for a meal afterwards, as I believe it is a great experience for an extra Â£30. Sadly, you need jacket and tie also.

Interested, if we can book it back in again? Food also, or golf only?


----------



## bigslice (Jun 6, 2013)

im not interested in joining your outing, but for the third time what day are you playing western gailles golf club?


----------



## Scouser (Jun 6, 2013)

bigslice said:



			im not interested in joining your outing, but for the third time what day are you playing western gailles golf club?
		
Click to expand...

Haha we are not telling 





















Monday. ;-)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2013)

bigslice said:



			im not interested in joining your outing, but for the third time what day are you playing western gailles golf club?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Monday, not that your interested, of course........

It was originally for 4.00 ish, but it may be slightly earlier now, but still should be 2.00 earliest.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 7, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			Don't think you'll be short of takers for this one LB.
Would love to do this trip sometime, look quality courses.
You say there's a trip in the offing for next year, Birchy ?
Will indeed watch this space :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is a Scotland option being looked at for next year. Information is being gathered as we speak


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 7, 2013)

Nicely Scott, will maybe give me enough time to get rid of the demons !

Thanks for the reply Liverbirdie appreciated. Enjoy your trip, a beautiful part of the world (unless you're sharing a single bed with Eastern Europeam brickies)


----------



## Qwerty (Jun 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yes there is a Scotland option being looked at for next year. Information is being gathered as we speak 

Click to expand...

C'mon, give us a clue yer Carrot Dangler!


----------



## Birchy (Jun 7, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			C'mon, give us a clue yer Carrot Dangler! 

Click to expand...

The gaffer (Peter) told me keep it under wraps until weve got some info 

I will send you PM just in case :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			The gaffer (Peter) told me keep it under wraps until weve got some info 

I will send you PM just in case :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Shhhhh wait another week or so - you're all big tarts anyway, and the missus' wont allow you 3-5 nights away, I suspect........will be worth it though...........


----------



## gregbwfc (Jun 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Yes there is a Scotland option being looked at for next year. Information is being gathered as we speak 

Click to expand...

What information?
Don't be leaving me out of this one.
Enough notice, I'll be there.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 7, 2013)

gregbwfc said:



			What information?
Don't be leaving me out of this one.
Enough notice, I'll be there.

Click to expand...

PM on its way mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 7, 2013)

Birchy said:



			PM on its way mate
		
Click to expand...

Before anyone starts getting paranoid, I've only spoken to Scott "I won't tell you, but I'll PM you about it" Birchy about it, so far.

It may be a big boss 3-7 night thing next year, or it may be a big fat damp squib with no-one interested. It depends on how many can cut the apron strings from the missus, or it may even involve the missus. I'll bring a big bowl for everyone's to throw their keys in!

Hopefully, a bit more info in the next week or so.......

Birchy - e mail about to be sent....


----------

